# Memory Lane Summer 2012



## prewarbikes4sale (Aug 2, 2012)

Memory Lane Summer 2012 weekend of Aug 10 anyone going?


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll be there with some goodies for sale, looks like the weathers gonna be great. As usual I'm bringing a rider and head down to the local Dairy Queen for a Muddy Maumee Milkshake sometime Friday afternoon. Place sits right next to the river and a nice little park. It'd be nice to get a few riders together, great place for pics!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 2, 2012)

I shall be there for sure Friday all day.. I'll probably bring a tent as well just in case Saturday works out as well. Most likely setting up shop and bringing a rider too :o Hope to get a good group out there!


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Be there*

I will be there Fri & Sat.  Hoping to meet some fellow CABEr's to put some faces with names.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 4, 2012)

*I'll be there*

I'll be there. I have about 20 bikes loaded in the trailer already, going to load the truck with parts too.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 4, 2012)

I will be leaving n.j. wed. morning for all the good deals  on thursday and friday.Have to be back in n.j. by sat.Have 5 boats to worry about.


----------



## npence (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm still hoping to make it there Friday planning on bringing a couple of things. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Aug 7, 2012)

What are the actual dates for the meet?  does it start Thursday?  Does it end Saturday?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 7, 2012)

Not going, it's only a once a year Spring event for me being 11 hours away...gearing up for Trexlertown in October, my personal favorite swap.
Looking forward to some pics though.
Chris


----------



## npence (Aug 7, 2012)

Meet starts fri 8am ends normally Saturday afternoon. Some poeple will be there Thursday the ones from out of state and camping.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll be taking some pics, forgot my camera the last few meets so I put it in my van yesterday so I wouldnt forget. Hope its a good turnout!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll be up Wed evening. They have the town yard sale going on too.


----------



## rlhender (Aug 9, 2012)

Truck is loaded with Stingray's.Phantom, B6, kid bikes and some parts..Pulling out EAM

Rick


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 10, 2012)

*Oh the yard sales!!!*



JOEL said:


> I'll be up Wed evening. They have the town yard sale going on too.




I completely forgot about that being the town yard sale as well. Surprisingly enough I found a fantastic Schwinn The World from 52'/53' at one of the yard sales and I was fortunate enough to pick it up for around $35. 

I'm actually from a very small town about twenty miles away from MLC named Delta. If you get the chance you should definitely head into a another neighboring town named Liberty Center and stop at the Pisanello's pizza. I recommend the California White Pizza. Fantastic pizza and a great ride through the past in that town. It's really never grown since its formation. If you decide to ride through there, stop at the Railside Market and ask for Jim, tell him his son says hi!!!

Oh yeah and if anyone happens to find a schwinn springer comparable to a 26" 51' springer for a reasonable price, pick it up for me.  
Or if anyone is coming through St. Louis on there way back or somewhere close to the Lou let me know. I'd love to have you pick me up some parts.
Enjoy the swap,
judd

judd.demaline@gmail.com
419-270-4150


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 11, 2012)

*Mlc pics*

Here are a couple pics I took at memory lane. The weather wasn't the best but we still had fun.


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 11, 2012)

*M l pics*



rideahiggins said:


> Here are a couple pics I took at memory lane. The weather wasn't the best but we still had fun.
> View attachment 60770View attachment 60771View attachment 60772




Thanks for posting!


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Aug 11, 2012)

*MLC Summer 2012*

No where near the Spring show turnout, but met some really nice guys.  Some good stuff showed up at good prices.  The weather was pretty much crap, but we all weathered through.  Good times, all in all.  Want to say hey to Joel, Don, Jim, Rick, and Clayton: nice hanging out with you guys.  Lest not forget, Larry and Harvey:  Thanks for offering up your facility to make this event a go, you two guys are great.  Let's get this event together and make it grow.  Hope to see all of you and more in Oct.


Andy


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 12, 2012)

Heres a few more pics, like Andy said the weather was crap but always a good time!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## bikeboy1340 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Pics*

Really good pics of the show.  The 20" ten speed was pretty neat.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 13, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures. The weather always seems to turn ugly in Ohio for this meet no matter what the season. Best to bring your winter jacket to the summer meet just in case...


----------



## JOEL (Aug 13, 2012)

A few more...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 13, 2012)

*Pictures*

Thanks guys,
for all the pictures.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 14, 2012)

It kills me not to be there.... 
I will be back in the spring.

Nick.


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 14, 2012)

Who is selling those Autocycle parts? Im interested.

Steve


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2012)

bikeboy1340 said:


> Really good pics of the show.  The 20" ten speed was pretty neat.




..what you said....


----------



## Rookie (Aug 14, 2012)

Schweirdo said:


> Who is selling those Autocycle parts? Im interested.
> 
> Steve




Looks to me like the Gentlemen who is leaning up against the truck in JOELS first post of pictures, last photo. Long blonde hair, I won't be able to put a face to a name for you though. Hope someone else can though.

Nice photo's fellas, keep them coming!


----------

